# Topaz says file not from Lightroom, when it is



## WildVanilla (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi

I'm having trouble with Topaz Studio at the moment. 

I send a photo from Lightroom (right-click > edit in > Topaz Studio). Topaz opens fine, I edit the photo, then try to save. Here I get an error message:






Obviously the 'file not from lightroom' bit is nonsense, because it is! 

My current workarond is to save outside Lightroom then import in manually, but this sort of defeats the purpose of integration! 

( I'm running the latest versions of LR and Topaz.)

Any ideas how to solve this, please?

Thanks

Rob

Operating System:Windows 10 Pro
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Classic 7.1


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 21, 2018)

Have you tried contacting Topaz? This sounds like it may be their problem. Is you version of Topaz up-to-date?


----------



## WildVanilla (Jan 25, 2018)

Yes, as said in my OP I'm on the latest Topaz. Will try and contact their support. Thanks.


----------



## Jimmsp (Jan 25, 2018)

BTW, I just tried this on my system, and the save works just fine. LR sees the edited tiff file immediately.
I generally go through Photoshop, as I like to blend and mask layers in PS before sending back to LR.


----------



## mcasan (Jan 31, 2018)

No problem bringing back images to Lr Library edited in Topaz Studio.   Latest Studio is 1.7.6.


----------



## Jimmsp (Feb 1, 2018)

mcasan said:


> No problem bringing back images to Lr Library edited in Topaz Studio.   Latest Studio is 1.7.6.


I just updated to the latest Topaz Studio today - and I have no issue either with "Edit in" Topaz Studio, and then saving directly back to Lightroom.


----------

